# alvarge portugal blog ideas



## sebenza (Mar 8, 2014)

hi i moved to portugal last year and started a blog for fun .

i actually injured myself on the albufeira beach jumping from rocks to rocks 
and been unable to walf for 2 weeks .

but anyway looking for ideas for my blog , any idea anyone ?

ive been told about some caves of faro , anyone know how to arrange trips to these ?
any other ideas ?

thanks all !!

ps cant alter title now a spelt it wrong , doh!!


----------



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

Portuguese food? It's my favourite! Recipes and recommendations?


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

spell-check before hitting 'enter' ....or going for a 'walf'?

The site does underline the mistakes for you in red after all!

I would have thought life in Portugal provides a million topics for daily blog entries, blogging about lunch in London is ho-hum, blogging about it in Portugal, is interesting... no pepper on the table, rice and chips together? How a tiny carafe of wine somehow gets one tipsy, huge free extra helping of chips (at least in one excellent Churrasqueria I used to patronize before departure) and on and on...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

lonepinealex said:


> Portuguese food? It's my favourite! Recipes and recommendations?


Suggest you look at the RECIPES ONLY thread on this section of the forum


----------



## sebenza (Mar 8, 2014)

dhream said:


> spell-check before hitting 'enter' ....or going for a 'walf'?
> 
> The site does underline the mistakes for you in red after all!
> 
> I would have thought life in Portugal provides a million topics for daily blog entries, blogging about lunch in London is ho-hum, blogging about it in Portugal, is interesting... no pepper on the table, rice and chips together? How a tiny carafe of wine somehow gets one tipsy, huge free extra helping of chips (at least in one excellent Churrasqueria I used to patronize before departure) and on and on...



thanks for advice !!

i actually did mean walf . i was unable to walf for 2 weeks , still struggling now .


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

*I needed a double Johnnie Walfer after reading this!*

Indeed, sebenza. 

I know your nic means 'work' in African dialect, and after a little online work myself I could not find any instance of 'walf' in any English language online references, including slang dictionaries; pedant that I am.

Maybe you're inventing your own language -like my two year old sister used to do-cute! :baby:

I wish you lucf in your future walfs, and try not to walf and talf at the same time, especially as you are still struggling now...


----------

